# [risolto]eselect new item

## Nio84

Salve sto riprovando a installare gentoo con il cd minimale ....soono relativamente nuovo e molto inesperto . dopo il chroot , ho aggiornato portage con "emerge sync"

e alla fine mi e' uscito "eselect new item need reading" .... cosa devo fare ? ho consultato la pagina man ma non ho capito dove sta il problema.....mi scuso fin da ora se questo argomento e' gia' stato trattato....ma vi sto scrivendo da links in fase di installazione per cui non mi [ facile muovermi all'interno del forum . GrazieLast edited by Nio84 on Wed Jun 23, 2010 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danydany

Hai messaggi da parte di portage.

Per vedere la lista:

```
eselect news list
```

Per leggerne uno:

```
eselect read <item>
```

Per uteriori info:

```
eselect news help
```

----------

## Nio84

grazie della risposta..... mi dice che devo installare python 2 invece che la versione 3 .... ho provato a cercare con l opzione search di emerge ma mi da troppi risultati e non so che pacchetto devo installare come faccio a risalire al pacchetto che vuole lui?

----------

## Zizo

La questione è leggermente differente: Da un paio di settimane è stato reso stabile python3, nonostante molti pacchetti utilizzano ancora python2.

Così python 2 e 3 sono stati installati uno affianco all'altro, e sono presenti entrambi nel tuo sistema.

La news ti dice solamente di lasciare python 2 come default, e che una ulteriore news riferirà quando sarà ora di passare definitivamente a python 3

Questo perchè un utente potrebbe scegliere già da subito la versione 3.1 come principale utilizzando il comando " eselect python set python3.1 ".

Alla fine lascia tutto com'è che va bene così  :Smile: 

Un piccolo consiglio:

prova " eix " per eseguire ricerche in portage, che è sicuramente più veloce e completo di emerge --search. Puoi installarlo utilizzando

```
emerge -av eix && eix-sync
```

Successivamente puoi utilizzare "eix-sync" anzichè "emerge --sync" per tenere il portage aggiornato, così anche eix sarà sempre al passo dei nuovi cambiamenti all'albero.

----------

